# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  TWINKOI : High Quality Tosai Kaneko Kujyaku Keeping Contest 2014-2015

## ademilanforever

*Kegiatan Keeping Contest varietas KUJYAKU dari Farm di Jepang, KANEKO sebanyak 35 ekor
Ikan-ikan ini merupakan ikan yg baru dtg dr Jepang pada tanggal 17 Oktober 2014*.
*Penyedia Ikan Samurai Koi Center-Bandung, nantinya masing-masing ikan akan diberikan sertifikat Dealer*
* 
Masing2 Ikan start lelang di Rp. 2.000.000,- kenaikan bebas dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000,-*

Peraturan KC :
1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 27 Oktober 2014 hingga 27 April 2015.

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada saat *thread ini diposting* sampai dengan *Kamis,* *23 Oktober 2014 jam 19.00 wsk*  dengan perpanjangan      waktu bid tiap 5 menit untuk semua ikan, jika dlm kurun waktu  19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang dinyatakan selesai, dst.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan sudah tercantum diatas.*

4. Kami menyediakan *DOOR PRIZE* berupa 4 pack Momotaro Winter Food 5 mm @ 2 kg dan 4 box Mattala Bio Stone isi 27 pcs, berlaku untuk 8 nama berbeda dgn cara diundi no urut ikan.

5. Foto dan Video FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org atau dikirim ke [email protected] pada 28 April 2015 s.d 01 Mei 2015 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org secepatnya.

6. Juri pada acara ini adalah Bpk. KIKI SUTARKI (Owner Samurai Koi Center Bandung).

 7. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
*a. GRAND CHAMPION : Uang Tunai 6 jt
b. JUARA 1 : Uang Tunai 3 jt
c. JUARA 2 : Uang Tunai 2 jt
d. JUARA 3 : Uang Tunai 1 jt* 

8. 10% hasil lelang untuk Koi-s.

9.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah waktu lelang berakhir, jika      pemenang lelang tidak konfirm sampai 3 hari, akan diberikan kepada  pemenang     kedua atau ketiga dst.

10. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang ).

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Untuk informasi lebih lanjut dapat menghubungi RAHMAT (Twin Koi) HP. 0818 0916 0747 Pin BB 2b164301
Terima Kasih

----------


## herrydragon

2jutaaaaaaa

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-01-14 CM*


*KC-02-14 CM*


*KC-03-14 CM*


*KC-04-13 CM*


*KC-05-14 CM*


*KC-06-13 CM*


*KC-07-14 CM*

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-08-14 CM*


*KC-09-13 CM*


*KC-10-13 CM*


*KC-11-13 CM*


*KC-12-13 CM*


*KC-13-12 CM*


*KC-14-13 CM*

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Bang... jumlahnya 14 ekor atau 35 ekor ya ....

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-15-17 CM*


*KC-16-14 CM*


*KC-17-14 CM*


*KC-18-15 CM*


*KC-19-14 CM*


*KC-20-14 CM*


*KC-21-14 CM*

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-22-14 CM*


*KC-23-12 CM*


*KC-24-14 CM*


*KC-25-14 CM*


*KC-26-14 CM*


*KC-27-13 CM*


*KC-28-13 CM*

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-29-14 CM*


*KC-30-14 CM*


*KC-31-12 CM*


*KC-32-13 CM*


*KC-33-14 CM*

*
KC-34-14 CM*


*KC-35-14 CM*

----------


## ademilanforever

Link Video : http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...uO0BdhBMyAOy39

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## dTp

> Link Video : http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...uO0BdhBMyAOy39


videonya baru ada 1 ya

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Kayanya baru satu yg bisa om...

----------


## ademilanforever

Mohon maaf untuk link video msh dlm proses, jd blm bs semuanya.... koneksi internetnya lg agak ada gangguan d tmpt sy nya....

----------


## ademilanforever

Link Video sudah bisa dibuka semua, terima kasih

----------


## ademilanforever

> videonya baru ada 1 ya





> Kayanya baru satu yg bisa om...


sekarang sdh bs semua om

----------


## herrydragon

Bagus2  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Ranger:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

matrih....pecah celengan dinosaurus nieh..... KC smeua...kolam maksimum....hadechh...buat kolam maning.......kolam maninggg....... :Emptybath:  :Rain:

----------


## herrydragon

> matrih....pecah celengan dinosaurus nieh..... KC smeua...kolam maksimum....hadechh...buat kolam maning.......kolam maninggg.......


Wkwkwkkw.. Iya ini om Royalflush, ada award KC harusnya  :Cheer2:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Wkwkwkkw.. Iya ini om Royalflush, ada award KC harusnya


wakakaka...award bagi yg palling rajin ikut KC disc. 25% klu ikut kc lagi.... cocok.......

----------


## herrydragon

> wakakaka...award bagi yg palling rajin ikut KC disc. 25% klu ikut kc lagi.... cocok.......


Bagus2 kujakunya om Royalflush  :Nerd:  :Smash:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Bagus2 kujakunya om Royalflush


 :Whistle:  kolam e belum dibuat, klu GO asyik nieh..... kolam pak bro udah dibuatkah?

----------


## herrydragon

> kolam e belum dibuat, klu GO asyik nieh..... kolam pak bro udah dibuatkah?


Nov lagi mulai mungkin, ini masuk bak fiber aja dulu  :Peace:

----------


## epoe

_Mohon Om Rahmat, saya bid dg Harga awal dan kalau ada yang punya ditambahin 100rb .............................._ :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## epoe

*Kalau ini VHQ .......rate-nya 3,5 atau 4.*....................... jadi bisa2 waktu 6 bulan lagi, justru ini yang maju di Kontes Koi terdekat !!!  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

> _Mohon Om Rahmat, saya bid dg Harga awal dan kalau ada yang punya ditambahin 100rb .............................._


Siap Om Epoe
Tq...

----------


## Frozen

5 2,1 , 15 ,25,33 yg lain harga awal

----------


## owi

wah musim KC sudah mulai

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.100.000,- by frozen
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

> 5 2,1 , 15 ,25,33 yg lain harga awal


Tq Om Agus....

----------


## mawardi

No 30...2jt

----------


## mawardi

No 3 .....2.2 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.100.000,- by frozen
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## herrydragon

Wah udah rame  :Dance:

----------


## herrydragon

13, 24 @2000. 15 2100

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.100.000,- by frozen
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Tiny

KC 15 2.1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> KC 15 2.1 jt


Seremmmmmm

----------


## frostbitez

No 15 2.2jt hihihi

----------


## 471LLA

Nomor 24 @ 2,4

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.100.000,- by frozen
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.200.000,- by frostbitez
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 2.400.000,- by 471LLA
KC 25 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 33 Rp. 2.000.000,- by frozen
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

> KC 15 2.1 jt


Siap bertarung untuk GC lagi.......

----------


## hero

Kc 15 menantang nih...ijin memantau

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siap bertarung untuk GC lagi.......


Kali ini si agak2 mustahil om ..

----------


## epoe

_Lha ...bid 6 ekor, tinggal yang ini ???

_

----------


## epoe

*Ikan no.34, siripnya ada "ndeling-nya" ......................mustika (pamor tiban) !!! kalau di "keris" ini bisa sangat mahal .......!!! 

*

----------


## epoe

*yang saya bid, 2 Female dan 2 Male !!! ...............................* :Cell:

----------


## Roberto

No 24, 2.5jt

----------


## hero

Ikutan no. 33 : 2,1

----------


## paxsi

test no 29 om rahmad 2jt  ::

----------


## 471LLA

Kc24 = 2,7

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

kc 24 - 3jt

----------


## 471LLA

KC 05-2,5jt

----------


## herrydragon

> kc 24 - 3jt


 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: ... Mantap pilihannya  :Hail:

----------


## 471LLA

KC 24 = 3,6jt

----------


## paxsi

kc no 19 ..2 jt om

----------


## demmy

32 - 2 jt thanks kang

----------


## Tiny

KC 15 - 2.4 jt

----------


## herrydragon

25 2100....

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Tiny
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 3.600.000,- by 471LLA
KC 25 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hero
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

KC 17  - 2 jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

KC 33: 2.2jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 03 2,3 jt
Kc 05 2,2 jt

----------


## epoe

> Kc 03 2,3 jt
> Kc 05 2,2 jt


Kc 05 sudah 2,5jt .........................Om Oasis

----------


## epoe

_Rekap Sementara :_

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

*KC 03 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Oasis*

KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

*KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471lla*

KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe

KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon

KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 15 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Tiny

KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe

*KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Royal Merapi* 

KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi

KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 24 Rp. 3.600.000,- by 471LLA

KC 25 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon

KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by   ........................

KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi

KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi

KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe

KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy

*KC 33 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Aaron Dei*

KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe

KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ..............

----------


## Arthur

gas puol om epoe  ::  tapi spertinya lg mantau dan nunggu tikungan terakhir nih, hehehe

----------


## owi

> gas puol om epoe  tapi spertinya lg mantau dan nunggu tikungan terakhir nih, hehehe


kayanya dapet banyak om epoe

----------


## Noki

Bakal seru menjelang akhir Om Owie.... 
Gak bid sekalian Om?

----------


## wibowosantoso

Ikutan ah...
24 : 4jt

----------


## ademilanforever

> Ikutan ah...
> 24 : 4jt


Mantaaappp.... Tenkyu bro....

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.300.000,- by oasis
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Tiny
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 2.100.000,- by herrydragon
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## 471LLA

Last lap.....KC 24...last minute saja  ::

----------


## aswin

Kc 25 , 3 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

*DOOR PRIZE Momotaro Winter Food :*


*DOOR PRIZE Mattala Bio Stone :*

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.300.000,- by oasis
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Tiny
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.000.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

besok kan ya abisnya ??

----------


## ademilanforever

> besok kan ya abisnya ??


Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada saat *thread ini diposting* sampai dengan *Kamis,* *23 Oktober 2014 jam 19.00 wsk*   dengan perpanjangan      waktu bid tiap 5 menit untuk semua ikan, jika  dlm kurun waktu  19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang  dinyatakan selesai, dst.

----------


## hendrawb

no. 17 Rp. 2.100.000

----------


## Frozen

3 2,5 
13 2,3
15 2,5

----------


## hsug

kc 19  2,1

----------


## 471LLA

Kc33 @ 2,5

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.300.000,- by frozen
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hsug
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.000.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## HANDOKO

kc 15 2.7 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om handoko dr solo ya....

----------


## Ridwan sm

Kc-06 = 2.000.000,-idr

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.300.000,- by frozen
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.700.000,- by HANDOKO
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hsug
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.000.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## herrydragon

5, 2700. 13 2400, 15 2800

----------


## herrydragon

25, 3100.....

----------


## Gto919

17 ......2,2

----------


## paxsi

no 19  2,3 jt

----------


## epoe

_Ini dalam keadaaan aman dan terkendali .................._.......... :Spy:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

KC 11 - 2,1 jt

----------


## epoe

_lho udah bangun atau belon tidur ya .......................... malam Kamis-an !!!_  :Hat:

----------


## epoe

*Mayan dapet juara II dr KC Om Joedimas ......................................*

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> _lho udah bangun atau belon tidur ya .......................... malam Kamis-an !!!_


Hahaha.... Kebangun om Epoe
jadi kepincut no 11... sorry om Epoe  :Hail:

----------


## 471LLA

KC 5 , 4jt

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 05 Rp. 5.000.000,- by 471LLA*
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo*
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
*KC 17 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Gt0919*
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi*
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
*KC 25 Rp. 3.100.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

*HARI TERAKHIR.......*

Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada saat *thread ini diposting* sampai dengan *Kamis,* *23 Oktober 2014 jam 19.00 wsk*   dengan perpanjangan      waktu bid tiap 5 menit untuk semua ikan, jika  dlm kurun waktu  19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang  dinyatakan selesai, dst.

----------


## hendrawb

Maaf om GTO919
No. 17 Rp. 2.300.000

----------


## 471LLA

> KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
> KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> *KC 05 Rp. 5.000.000,- by 471LLA*
> KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
> KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
> ...


Om Rahmat KC 5 ,4jt om bukan 5jt

----------


## 471LLA

> KC 5 , 4jt


Nah ini bid nya om

----------


## ademilanforever

KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 05 Rp. 4.000.000,- by 471LLA*
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo*
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
*KC 17 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Gt0919*
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi*
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
*KC 25 Rp. 3.100.000,- by herrydragon*
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

> Nah ini bid nya om


Ok om... Sorry, sudah di ralat

----------


## 471LLA

> Ok om... Sorry, sudah di ralat


Hatur nuhun Om

----------


## ademilanforever

> Maaf om GTO919
> No. 17 Rp. 2.300.000


Postingan ke-90 benar : 17 ......2,2

----------


## dedigouw

Permisi ya Om Herry...
Bagi 1 No. 25 Rp 3,2jt.  ::

----------


## ismail02

Pemula cobs mau coba ikut KC 08-2jt. Om

----------


## ismail02

KC 20 - 2jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

kc 17 - 2,5 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.000.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ismail02
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by herrydragon
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.300.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.200.000,- by dedigouw
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.000.000,- by 471LLA
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ismail02
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by herrydragon
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ismail02
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.200.000,- by dedigouw
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## herrydragon

> Permisi ya Om Herry...
> Bagi 1 No. 25 Rp 3,2jt.


Monggo om Ded..  :Wave:

----------


## aswin

KC 25 : 3,5 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Via bbm 
5 : 4,5 jt
15 : 3,3 jt
by IS

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ismail02
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 15 Rp. 3.300.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ismail02
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Frozen

Kc 8 2,2 , 18 2 , 20 2,2

----------


## sumedangkoi

Kc 1 @2, 2 @2,10 @2, 14 @2, 21 @2, 23 @2, 26 @2, 27 @2, [email protected],

----------


## ademilanforever

> Kc 1 @2, 2 @2,10 @2, 14 @2, 21 @2, 23 @2, 26 @2, 27 @2, [email protected],


Hatur nuhun mi......

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 15 Rp. 3.300.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## demmy

> Kc 1 @2, 2 @2,10 @2, 14 @2, 21 @2, 23 @2, 26 @2, 27 @2, [email protected],


 :Hail:  :Hail:  jagoan kujaku dah nongol....

----------


## sumedangkoi

> Hatur nuhun mi......


sama" kang.. ::

----------


## sumedangkoi

> jagoan kujaku dah nongol....


Haahaahaa.. henteu lahh ko.. nubie symahh..  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Via bbm 
No. 14 : 2,2jt
A.n Frozen

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> jagoan kujaku dah nongol....


Seremmm bgt om fahmi

----------


## sumedangkoi

> Seremmm bgt om fahmi


Mau belajar kujaku om dony.. makannya coba agak bnykn.. wkwkwk

----------


## mawardi

Kc 22.....2jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.200.000,- by frozen
KC 15 Rp. 3.300.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.000.000,- by paxsi
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## kolaks

kc 34 2,1 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Wah hampir penuh.. Mantap bos bro Twin  :Yo:

----------


## ademilanforever

> Wah hampir penuh.. Mantap bos bro Twin


Penuhin atuh sama bos bro Jogja.....

----------


## herrydragon

> Penuhin atuh sama bos bro Jogja.....


Udah penuh yang bagus2 bos bro..  :Thumb:  :Rockon:

----------


## ademilanforever

> Udah penuh yang bagus2 bos bro..


Hahahaha....... jangan lupa closing jam 19 bos bro

----------


## herrydragon

> Hahahaha....... jangan lupa closing jam 19 bos bro


Siap komandan  :Thumb:

----------


## Gto919

Kc 29 > 2100

----------


## koikoiman

Bye bye no.5 
Ikutan om no 33. 2.6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Waduh... pada blm tau milih kujaku yg bagus ya ???

----------


## ademilanforever

> Waduh... pada blm tau milih kujaku yg bagus ya ???


Om Dony belom milih nih....
Tumben

----------


## jimmy 007

> Waduh... pada blm tau milih kujaku yg bagus ya ???


Kasih tau dong om dony....sementara no.33 : 2,7

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony belom milih nih....
> Tumben


Bentar lagi milih om... hahahahha... tkt ditembak om herry , om frostbites, om tiny

----------


## ademilanforever

> Bentar lagi milih om... hahahahha... tkt ditembak om herry , om frostbites, om tiny


Hahahahaha..... d tunggu om

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.200.000,- by frozen
KC 15 Rp. 3.300.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Royal Merapi KOI
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 2.700.000,- by jimmy 007
KC 34 Rp. 2.100.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## 471LLA

KC 33 , 3jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Om Herry, aku boleh masuk no 15 ?

----------


## hendrawb

Mohon ijin Om Royal Merapi   :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo: 

No. 17 Rp. 2,600,000

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.200.000,- by frozen
KC 15 Rp. 3.300.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.600.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 30 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 3.000.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.100.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Ikutan ya Bro 
KC 06 - 2.1 jt
KC 14 - 2.3 jt
KC 15 - 3.4 jt
KC 29 - 2.2 jt
KC 34 - 2.2 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

> Ikutan ya Bro 
> KC 06 - 2.1 jt
> KC 14 - 2.3 jt
> KC 15 - 3.4 jt
> KC 29 - 2.2 jt
> KC 34 - 2.2 jt


Makasih om.....

----------


## herrydragon

> Bentar lagi milih om... hahahahha... tkt ditembak om herry , om frostbites, om tiny


Om DL ini ikan too small, pantau2 aja ya  :Hug:

----------


## herrydragon

> Om Herry, aku boleh masuk no 15 ?


Monggo ko Cip..  :Hug:

----------


## Acp007

No 30 - 2100

----------


## kolaks

KC 34 - 2.3 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Via bbm 
15 : 4 jt
by IS

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.000.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.600.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 3.000.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## jimmy 007

No.33: 3,1

----------


## 471LLA

Kc 33 - 4,5

----------


## ademilanforever

Door Prize tambahan, apabila semua ikan terjual (ada yang bid) :

Konishi Shusui 28 cm with Samurai Koi Certificate (Ready show TKC)


Khusus door prize ini bisa dimenangkan oleh bidder yang sudah mendapatkan door prize sebelumnya ( 4 Momotaro Winter Koi Food dan 4 Mattala Bio Stone)

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.000.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.600.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 27    2,1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 30   2,2 jt

----------


## 471LLA

Punten Ko JIMMY,, KC Showa stars kmrn  Ko Jimmy yang dapat, sekarang nubie ijin no 33 ini ya?

----------


## mawardi

No 30.....2..3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 32    2,1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 8   2,3 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Bro, door prize seharusnya di undi per nomor koi bukan peserta, 1 org bisa dapat lebih dari satu door prize, 1 koi untuk 1 undian, jadi semakin banyak beli semakin banyak kesempatan.

Pertanyaan : kalo saya bid no 15 misalnya setelah jam 19.00 lewat 5 menit belum ada yang bid keputusan nya close saya sebagai pemenang atau masih bisa di bid karena ada terjadi bid pada nomor lain ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bro, door prize seharusnya di undi per nomor koi bukan peserta, 1 org bisa dapat lebih dari satu door prize, 1 koi untuk 1 undian, jadi semakin banyak beli semakin banyak kesempatan.
> 
> Pertanyaan : kalo saya bid no 15 misalnya setelah jam 19.00 lewat 5 menit belum ada yang bid keputusan nya close saya sebagai pemenang atau masih bisa di bid karena ada terjadi bid pada nomor lain ?


Yakk saya juga mau nanya itu

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.000.000,- by IS
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.600.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.000.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.300.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## jimmy 007

> Punten Ko JIMMY,, KC Showa stars kmrn  Ko Jimmy yang dapat, sekarang nubie ijin no 33 ini ya?


Please om 47illa....sy cari yg lain

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 15 - 4.1 jt
KC 24 - 4.1 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

> Bro, door prize seharusnya di undi per nomor koi bukan peserta, 1 org bisa dapat lebih dari satu door prize, 1 koi untuk 1 undian, jadi semakin banyak beli semakin banyak kesempatan.
> 
> Pertanyaan : kalo saya bid no 15 misalnya setelah jam 19.00 lewat 5 menit belum ada yang bid keputusan nya close saya sebagai pemenang atau masih bisa di bid karena ada terjadi bid pada nomor lain ?


Untuk door prize yang 8 item aturannya dibuat agar pemenangnya bisa lebih banyak, tp untuk door prize ikan bisa dimenangkan oleh orang yang sudah memenangkan door prize yang 8 item

Lelang berakhir *Kamis,* *23 Oktober 2014 jam 19.00 wsk*  dengan perpanjangan       waktu bid tiap 5 menit untuk semua ikan, jika dlm kurun waktu   19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang dinyatakan selesai, dst.
Artinya selama masih ada yg bid berarti semua ikan blm close statusnya.... terima kasih

----------


## ademilanforever

> Door Prize tambahan, apabila semua ikan terjual (ada yang bid) :
> 
> Konishi Shusui 28 cm with Samurai Koi Certificate (Ready show TKC)
> 
> 
> Khusus door prize ini bisa dimenangkan oleh bidder yang sudah mendapatkan door prize sebelumnya ( 4 Momotaro Winter Koi Food dan 4 Mattala Bio Stone)


Ayo di bid yang belum, biar door prize ini bisa keluar

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 08 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 2.600.000,- by hendrawb
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.300.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.300.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.500.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## 471LLA

> Please om 47illa....sy cari yg lain


Hatur nuhun pisan ko jimmy...

----------


## herrydragon

24 4200, minta satu om Alpian  :Hug:

----------


## hsug

kc 19  2.5

----------


## Aaron Oei

Kc 8 : 2.5

----------


## Acp007

No 10-2100

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Belum boleh pak Herry untuk yg ini ... Ha.. Ha..
KC 24 - 4.3 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Via bbm :
32 : 2,2 jt demmy

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 30  2,4 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 32  2.3 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Kc 17 : 3 jt

----------


## mawardi

No 30...2.5jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Belum boleh pak Herry untuk yg ini ... Ha.. Ha..
> KC 24 - 4.3 jt


Wkwkwkw.. Bgmn ya???

----------


## herrydragon

7 ajalah 2000

----------


## hero

24 : + 100 rb

----------


## demmy

ikut 32-2.5jt

----------


## ademilanforever

8 : 2,6 wibowo

----------


## ademilanforever

33 : 4,6 wibowo

----------


## herrydragon

Rekap bos bro

----------


## herrydragon

24 4500....

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 2.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.500.000,- by hsug
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.400.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.500.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.500.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Aaron Oei

Kc 19 : 2.6

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 24 - 4.6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

30   2,6 jt

----------


## paxsi

no 19 2.7 jt

----------


## mawardi

No 30....2.7

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 2.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.600.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.500.000,- by herrydragon
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.500.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.500.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## 471LLA

Kc 33, 4,8

----------


## hsug

kc  19 2.8

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 2.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.700.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 2.700.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.500.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.600.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## paxsi

no 19 2.9 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

8 : 2,8 jt frozen

----------


## 471LLA

Om saya 4,8 utk 33

----------


## Dony Lesmana

30    2,8 jt

----------


## mawardi

No 30...3jt

----------


## hsug

kc  19  3jt

----------


## 471LLA

> Kc 33, 4,8


Ini om di 7:14

----------


## Dony Lesmana

30    3,1 jt

----------


## Gto919

kc29 > 2300

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 29 - 2.4 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 2.900.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.500.000,- by herrydragon
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.200.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.500.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## frostbitez

coba 14 2,4jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

32   2,6 jt

----------


## paxsi

no 19 3.1jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Bro KC 24 - 4.6 jt kelewat tdk di rekap

----------


## mawardi

30.....3.2jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

Kc 08: 3jt

----------


## demmy

32 - 2.7 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Frozen
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.400.000,- by frostbitez
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.600.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 2.400.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.400.000,- by frostbitez
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.000.000,- by Frozen
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.700.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

8 : 3,1 jt wibowosantoso

----------


## ademilanforever

13 : 2,8 jt frozen

----------


## Dony Lesmana

32   2,8jt

----------


## ademilanforever

18 : 2,1 jt wibowosantoso

----------


## Aaron Oei

Kc14: 2.5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hmm 30 paling ok bgt nihhh

----------


## herrydragon

13, 3000...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

30   3,5 jt

----------


## hero

No.24: + 100 rb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hufffff kliatamnya uda pd makan mlm... amannnn

----------


## Gto919

kc 22 > 2100

----------


## mawardi

30....3.6jt

----------


## Gto919

> Hufffff kliatamnya uda pd makan mlm... amannnn


he he....keburu terbang deh ni....

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.500.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 24 - 4.8jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Bahaya kalo KC 30 di keep om Dony... Ha... Ha...

----------


## demmy

ikut 32- 3 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.700.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.600.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bahaya kalo KC 30 di keep om Dony... Ha... Ha...


Kl kc 15 ga bahaya dunk ya..... ya uda no 15   4,2 jt..

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.600.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Sama bahaya nya Ha... Ha...
KC 15 - 4.3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sama bahaya nya Ha... Ha...
> KC 15 - 4.3 jt


Ya uda 30 aja dehhh no 30   3,7 jt

----------


## Gto919

kc 29 di kekepin yaa om alpian

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.700.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.600.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.700.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 3.700.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> kc 29 di kekepin yaa om alpian


Ha... Ha...

----------


## mawardi

30....4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 18 menarikkkk... ini aja om gto... aku bid in  18  2,2 jt

----------


## Gto919

> No 18 menarikkkk... ini aja om gto... aku bid in  18  2,2 jt


liat dulu yaa

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.700.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.400.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> liat dulu yaa


Ya kalo om ga mau , buat aku ajaaaaa....

----------


## ademilanforever

18 : 2,3 jt wibowosantoso

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wah 29 baru liat videonyaaaa... bahaya di keep om alpian... no 29   2,5 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Bro KC 24 - 4.8jt kamu kelewat lagi di rekap...

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.300.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.700.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Gto919

> Wah 29 baru liat videonyaaaa... bahaya di keep om alpian... no 29   2,5 jt


iya...naksir 29, di kekep aja...ha ha

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 29 - 2.6jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.300.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Gto919

ternyata 18 juga....om DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

29   2,7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 18    2,4 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 29 - 2.8jt

----------


## Gto919

mantap om don....

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.700.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## demmy

Ikut 32 - 3 jt

----------


## mawardi

Kc 22...2.2jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 2.800.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om paul uda bobo kan ??    No 17    3,1 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.000.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Om paul uda bobo kan ??    No 17    3,1 bwadojt


Wdow..tega um dony.. kc 17 :3,3 jt wakaka

----------


## Gto919

kc 22 2300

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Om Dony ini ternyata pilihan nya banyak ya ... Ha... Ha...

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.400.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## hero

24 + 100 rb

----------


## ademilanforever

18 : 2,7 jt wibowosantoso

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony ini ternyata pilihan nya banyak ya ... Ha... Ha...


Hahaha... biar org ga tau pilihan yg benernya nihhh... hahaha

----------


## Ady

Duhh no.30 udh tinggi yah....

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 4.900.000,- by hero
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Duhh no.30 udh tinggi yah....


Waduhhhh suhu gw muncul nihhh.. kabur ahhh

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> 24 + 100 rb


KC 24 - 5 jt 

Saya tetap pada pilihan saya om Don, Ha... Ha...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nah ini yg bener mudah2an ga ada yg ikut.. no 31   2,1jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Waduhhhh suhu gw muncul nihhh.. kabur ahhh


Wah....ternyata suhu mantaps. gw masih punya suhu lagi...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tessss jamm

----------


## hendrawb

1 2.100. 000

----------


## Gto919

> Nah ini yg bener mudah2an ga ada yg ikut.. no 31   2,1jt


ha ha punya om epoe....

----------


## ademilanforever

21 : 2,1 jt frozen

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.100.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## Roberto

No 8:  3.2jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.200.000,- by Roberto
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 2.800.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## serendipity

Om Alpian maaf mnt 1 yaa..kc 29:3jt

----------


## ademilanforever

8 : 3,5 jt wibowosantoso

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Om Alpian maaf mnt 1 yaa..kc 29:3jt


santai aza bro silakan bid ...

KC 29 - 3.1jt

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.000.000,- by serendipity
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.000.000,- by epoe
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## kolaks

KC 16 :  2,1 jt

----------


## mawardi

Kc16...2.2

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## herrydragon

> santai aza bro silakan bid ...
> 
> KC 29 - 3.1jt


hahahaha... Mangga.. Manggaaa

----------


## serendipity

Kc 29..3,5jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

KC 29 - 3.6jt

----------


## Ady

> Waduhhhh suhu gw muncul nihhh.. kabur ahhh


Saya msh lugu boz...tp tebel yahh ekor 30

----------


## ademilanforever

Update terbaru : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................

----------


## herrydragon

Ya finishhh

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
*

----------


## Gto919

dapet juga....pas mau boarding...

----------


## ademilanforever

Pemenang Momotaro Winter Food :
19 - 2 - 8 -10 

Pemenang Mattala Bio Stone :
15 - 31 - 14 - 32

----------


## ademilanforever

Selamat buat semua pemenang...... terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya.
Untuk selanjutnya bs hub saya di 081809160747 atau pin bb 2b164301.....

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## Acp007

Asik, dpt lucky draw... Makasih om

----------


## demmy

Manthaaaaappp...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pemenang Momotaro Winter Food :
> 19 - 2 - 8 -10 
> 
> Pemenang Mattala Bio Stone :
> 15 - 31 - 14 - 32


Yg ga mau matalanya , pm aku ya.. Hahaha

----------


## mulyadi iching

Yah lewat..om admin..bole ikutan kc no 4..blom ada yg ng3bit?...makasi

----------


## owi

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## epoe

*Pulang urusan kawinan, ehhhh ......malah diprotolin, tadinya bid 6, tinggal 4, tinggal 2, dan terakhir .................nihil !!!!*  :Painkiller:

----------


## epoe

*Tinggal yang ini, ........................................... tapi rata2 ukurannya berapa ??? ....*bisa ngejar ngga ???  :High5:

----------


## epoe

_Pilih yang Bozu atau Tristep ya .....................???_

----------


## epoe

*TWINKOI : High Quality Tosai Kaneko Kujyaku Keeping Contest 2014-2015* *Kegiatan Keeping Contest varietas KUJYAKU dari Farm di Jepang, KANEKO sebanyak 35 ekor
Ikan-ikan ini merupakan ikan yg baru dtg dr Jepang pada tanggal 17 Oktober 2014*.
*Penyedia Ikan Samurai Koi Center-Bandung, nantinya masing-masing ikan akan diberikan sertifikat Dealer*
* 
Masing2 Ikan start lelang di Rp. 2.000.000,- kenaikan bebas dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000,-*

Peraturan KC :
1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 27 Oktober 2014 hingga 27 April 2015.

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada saat *thread ini diposting* sampai dengan *Kamis,* *23 Oktober 2014 jam 19.00 wsk*   dengan perpanjangan      waktu bid tiap 5 menit untuk semua ikan, jika  dlm kurun waktu  19.00 s/d 19.05 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang  dinyatakan selesai, dst.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan sudah tercantum diatas.*

4. Kami menyediakan *DOOR PRIZE* berupa 4 pack Momotaro Winter Food  5 mm @ 2 kg dan 4 box Mattala Bio Stone isi 27 pcs, berlaku untuk 8  nama berbeda dgn cara diundi no urut ikan.

5. Foto dan Video FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org atau dikirim ke [email protected] pada 28 April 2015 s.d 01 Mei 2015 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org secepatnya.

6. Juri pada acara ini adalah Bpk. KIKI SUTARKI (Owner Samurai Koi Center Bandung).

 7. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
*a. GRAND CHAMPION : Uang Tunai 6 jt
b. JUARA 1 : Uang Tunai 3 jt
c. JUARA 2 : Uang Tunai 2 jt
d. JUARA 3 : Uang Tunai 1 jt* 

8. 10% hasil lelang untuk Koi-s.

9.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah  waktu lelang berakhir, jika      pemenang lelang tidak konfirm sampai 3  hari, akan diberikan kepada  pemenang     kedua atau ketiga dst.

10. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang ).

----------


## Arthur

Hampir di bid semua, cuma sisa 4 ekor  :Crazy:  selamat atas sukses nya lelang  :Peace:

----------


## owi

Selamat buat para pemenang, wah sukses lelangnya

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

yang gak laku bisa di ambil kang

----------


## ademilanforever

> yang gak laku bisa di ambil kang


Bisa, tp tidak bisa ikut acara KC

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

oh ok-ok... semalem sibuk banget.. kelupaan..

----------


## mulyadi iching

Om admin sy ambil no 4 .bisa?

----------


## ademilanforever

> Om admin sy ambil no 4 .bisa?


Maaf sudah sold, tapi memang tidak bisa ikut KC ini, trims

----------


## mulyadi iching

Ok makasi om

----------


## oasis

Wah dah selesai

----------


## 471LLA

Kang .. untuk KC 33 , Sudah LUNAS kemaren ya

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb "LUNAS"
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919 "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana "LUNAS"
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS" 
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA "LUNAS" 
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks "LUNAS" 
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## dalozt

Yg 35 blm laku apa boleh sy ambil? Ketinggalan lelangnya nih  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

*Prestasi Kujyaku KC pada 2nd TKC Koi Show 2014 :*

----------


## ademilanforever

> Yg 35 blm laku apa boleh sy ambil? Ketinggalan lelangnya nih


Yg 4 ekor blm laku sdh sold semua om dan tidak bs d ikutkan acara KC, tx

----------


## owi

kemaren liat aslinya bagus bagus

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb "LUNAS"
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919 "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana "LUNAS"
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS" 
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA "LUNAS" 
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks "LUNAS" 
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb "LUNAS"
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food)
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919 "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana "LUNAS"
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS" 
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone)
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA "LUNAS" 
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks "LUNAS" 
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by ........................*

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Terima Kasih yg sebesar2nya untuk TWIN KOI yang bgt care dngan customer sehingga, KC 17 bisa menempati posisi terhormat . skl lagi terima kasih Um Rachmat. salam sukes luar biasa.

----------


## RafflesG

Congrats Om Royal Merapi

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Congrats Om Royal Merapi


Thank u so much um Raffles. much appreciate it.

----------


## ademilanforever

> Terima Kasih yg sebesar2nya untuk TWIN KOI yang bgt care dngan customer sehingga, KC 17 bisa menempati posisi terhormat . skl lagi terima kasih Um Rachmat. salam sukes luar biasa.


Sama-sama om.....

----------


## serendipity

Congrats  Om Royal  Merapi dan Om Rachmat n Om Ahmad sukses sll yaa..

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Congrats  Om Royal  Merapi dan Om Rachmat n Om Ahmad sukses sll yaa..



Alot of Thanks um Serendipity. much appreciate it....

----------


## epoe

*memang top service-nya .......................................* :Gossip:

----------


## herrydragon

> Terima Kasih yg sebesar2nya untuk TWIN KOI yang bgt care dngan customer sehingga, KC 17 bisa menempati posisi terhormat . skl lagi terima kasih Um Rachmat. salam sukes luar biasa.


Mantap tenan no 17.. Congrats om Royalflush

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Mantap tenan no 17.. Congrats om Royalflush



hheheheh....just luck draw um Herry. makasih ya, semoga kedepan jauh lebih bagus lagi.mohon doa dan restunya.

----------


## abe

Mantap om royal flush.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om royal bahaya banget kalo milih ikan...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Om royal bahaya banget kalo milih ikan...


iyah....bahaya dink, biasa milih ikan krapu tikus um DL. wakakka..mau di masak apa ya enak nya? kayanya bumbu bali Enak nieh.hahhahahha

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Mantap om royal flush.



hehhehe...just lucky draw aja um Abe. mkasih ya.

----------


## herrydragon

> hheheheh....just luck draw um Herry. makasih ya, semoga kedepan jauh lebih bagus lagi.mohon doa dan restunya.


Saya restui om Royalflush.. Kalo ngga kmrn dah tak bid 17  :Peace:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Saya restui om Royalflush.. Kalo ngga kmrn dah tak bid 17



wakaka...untung saya salah pencet, ngga jadi fight di KC 24 . xixixixixix.......mmaksih um Herry atas doa dan restunya.

----------


## ademilanforever

*FINAL RESULT : 
KC 01 Rp. 2.100.000,- by hendrawb "LUNAS"  "DELIVERED"
KC 02 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 03 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 04 Rp. 2.000.000,- by SOLD (TIDAK KC)
KC 05 Rp. 4.500.000,- by IS
KC 06 Rp. 2.100.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 07 Rp. 2.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"
KC 08 Rp. 3.500.000,- by wibowosantoso (Momotaro Winter Food) "DELIVERED"
KC 09 Rp. 2.000.000,- by SOLD (TIDAK KC)
KC 10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Acp007 (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 11 Rp. 2.100.000,- by CiptaRaharjo
KC 12 Rp. 2.000.000,- by SOLD (TIDAK KC)
KC 13 Rp. 3.000.000,- by herrydragon "LUNAS"  "DELIVERED"
KC 14 Rp. 2.500.000,- by Aaron Oei (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 15 Rp. 4.300.000,- by alpianwangjaya (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 16 Rp. 2.200.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 17 Rp. 3.300.000,- by Royal Merapi Koi "LUNAS" "DELIVERED"
KC 18 Rp. 2.700.000,- by wibowosantoso
KC 19 Rp. 3.100.000,- by paxsi (Momotaro Winter Food) "LUNAS"
KC 20 Rp. 2.200.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"  "DELIVERED"
KC 21 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Frozen "LUNAS"
KC 22 Rp. 2.300.000,- by Gto919 "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 23 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 24 Rp. 5.000.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"
KC 25 Rp. 3.500.000,- by aswin "LUNAS"
KC 26 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 27 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana "LUNAS"
KC 28 Rp. 2.000.000,- by sumedangkoi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 29 Rp. 3.600.000,- by alpianwangjaya "LUNAS"  "DELIVERED"
KC 30 Rp. 4.000.000,- by mawardi "LUNAS" "TAKEN"
KC 31 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Dony Lesmana (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS" 
KC 32 Rp. 3.000.000,- by demmy (Mattala Bio Stone) "LUNAS"
KC 33 Rp. 4.800.000,- by 471LLA "LUNAS" 
KC 34 Rp. 2.300.000,- by kolaks "LUNAS" 
KC 35 Rp. 2.000.000,- by SOLD (TIDAK KC)*

----------


## epoe

_Calon GC .....................................
_

----------


## owi

> _Calon GC .....................................
> _


kecil kecil cabe rawit ikannya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Update no 27  now 21 cm 



Update no 31 now 21 cm

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Update no 27  now 21 cm 
> 
> 
> 
> Update no 31 now 21 cm


Ampun um DL...ini ikan2 klu di ALSUT kok bisa jadi giant2 ya? mantapss..tennannnnn.......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ampun um DL...ini ikan2 klu di ALSUT kok bisa jadi giant2 ya? mantapss..tennannnnn.......


ini di sunter om Paul.. masil kecil2 ... baru 21 cm .. hahaha

----------


## kolaks

Pemula mohon masukkannya KC 34 21 cm

----------


## kolaks



----------


## epoe

Calon GC ............................

----------


## ademilanforever

*KC-25 BIS B 25BU @ 3rd Cianjur Koi Show 2015 :*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren om..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

pas abis kois ni penjuriannya... siap siap grakkkkk

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> *Prestasi Kujyaku KC pada 2nd TKC Koi Show 2014 :*


Ju
st For information ; Prestasi KC 17 di 4th Kediri Koi Show Kembali meraih Juara 1, dngan size saat ini 35 cm. Terima kAish banyak um Rachmat.

----------


## frostbitez

mantap om paul

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> mantap om paul



hehehe...makasih um Frost, just try keeping the best but still far from you as the master keeping, um Frost. mohon ptunjuknya, hehehehe...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mantap suhu om paul yg gantengggggg...

----------


## frostbitez

> hehehe...makasih um Frost, just try keeping the best but still far from you as the master keeping, um Frost. mohon ptunjuknya, hehehehe...


cuma kebetulan aja om paul...masih banyak yg lebih jago

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> cuma kebetulan aja om paul...masih banyak yg lebih jago


om tiny lebih jago ... jago yg lain

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

keren banget.. mantap om

----------


## kolaks

43 cm 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ademilanforever

5. Foto dan Video FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org atau dikirim ke [email protected] pada 28 April 2015 s.d 01 Mei 2015 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org secepatnya.

----------


## ademilanforever

Sampai hari ini yg sudah update adalah KC : 01, 03, 05, 06, 08, 18, 20, 25, 29 dan 34
Ditunggu yg lainnya sampai dengan tgl 01 Mei 2015 hari Jum'at dan terima kasih yg sdh update

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Kc 17 istirahat selamanya. Hiks.....hiks....selamat ya um2(5

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Update no 27... now 37 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Video 27
http://www.youtube.com/attribution_l...m-upload_owner

----------


## Dony Lesmana

http://www.youtube.com/attribution_l...m-upload_owner

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 31.. now 39 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Video no 31

https://youtu.be/2DrBo0hX_is

----------


## ademilanforever

Makasih om Dony.......

----------


## ademilanforever

Sampai hari ini yg sudah update adalah KC : 01, 03, 05, 06, 08, 15, 17, 18, 20, 24, 25, 27, 29, 31 dan 34
Ditunggu yg lainnya sampai dengan besok Juma't  tgl 01 Mei 2015 dan terima kasih yg sdh update

----------


## herrydragon

KC no7 size 38cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon

No 13 size 39cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## ademilanforever

Yang akan mengikuti penjurian KC ini adalah : 01, 03, 05, 06, 07, 08, 13, 15, 18, 20, 24, 25, 27, 31 dan 34 
Total ada 15 ekor

----------


## ademilanforever

Kemarin sdh kami serahkan kepada Bpk. Kiki Sutarki sebagai juri semua foto dan video, secepatnya setelah ada hasil akan kami umumkan, trims

----------


## ademilanforever

*Grand Champion KC 34 (kolaks) 14 cm - 43 cm*


Hikari shining bagus
Beni colour dan kiwa sashi sangat baik
Body dan growing ok

----------


## ademilanforever

*Juara 1 KC 20 (frozen) 14 cm - 37 cm*


Sama dengan GC hanya saja kalah body dan grow

----------


## ademilanforever

*Juara 2 KC 03 (frozen) 14 cm - 35 cm
*

kalah dalam hal body dan kiwa sashi yg kurang baik

----------


## ademilanforever

*Juara 3 KC 01 (hendrawb) 14 cm - 32 cm*


kekurangan d grow, shining dan hikari juga kurang baik

----------


## ademilanforever

Demikian penjelasan dari juri KC ini yaitu Bp. Kiki Sutarki.....
Selamat kepada para pemenang, terima kasih banyak juga kepada para peserta kc ini dan juga para peserta yg sdh meng update ikan2nya.....
Yg belum menang mdh2an di next KC akan lebih baik lg hasilnya dan untuk para pemenang harap lgsg menghubungi saya via 081809160747 atau pin bb di 2b164301
Terima kasih

----------


## ipaul888

penjelasan yang sangan detail, mantab

----------

